# W8 Racing!



## drplastic (May 21, 2002)

Maybe the next look from the VW tuners for the W8!








It's a shame it has a nascar chassis under all that body work!
http://www.v8star.de/2002/frameset.php?flash=ok


----------



## drplastic (May 21, 2002)

*Re: W8 Racing! (drplastic)*

Pic of the engines in these racers. They are set up like IROC as all the cars are suppose to have the same engines and drive train.


----------



## dystique (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: W8 Racing! (drplastic)*

id hit it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

